# Ford SELECT-O-SPEED Transmission



## Brigalow (Aug 29, 2011)

Can any-one tell me if the SELECT-O-SPEED Transmission is the same (or interchangeable) with the Ford 3000, 4000 and 5000?

If not are the filters the same?

Thank you


----------



## kkl (Jun 7, 2011)

You can probably figure it out by going to parts catalog on New Holland's website. It has excellent parts diagrams. Go to New Holland. Under New Holland Construction, select 
English in the North American section. On the next page, select Parts & Service. On the following page, select Parts Catalog. In the Model Search box, type 3000 or 4000 or 5000. Expand the Transmission section and then look at the different Select-O-Speed options.


----------



## kkl (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, the attached filter cross-reference document may be helpful.


----------

